# What are advantages of "lambar" sytle feeder vs. old fashioned bucket feeder



## Renegade59 (Mar 7, 2010)

I know this is a dumb newbie question, but can someone please explain why a "lambar" with tubing is so much better than a old fashioned nipple bucket? I know that both are available but have noticed that most of you are using the tubed lambar feeder and was wondering why? :?


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

The other bucket/nipples leaks alot from what I have heard. I never used the other type. The lambar was what was recommended to me so that's what I started using and honestly can't find anything that I dislike about it. So I have no plans on switching. The bucket, tubes, and nipples are all easy to clean also.


----------



## Dacaree (Jan 31, 2009)

You will hate the bucket feeder. I did that first and quickly disposed of it and got a lambar. It leaks horribly and you always have almost a quart of milk left in the bottom of the bucket that does not reach the holes on the nipples. It is very wasteful and not worth the money or your time. JMO. :biggrin


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

The bucket feeder with the red nipples is difficult to clean. There is a marble valve in each nipple while good for regulating milk flow they get gunked up quickly and growth horrible nasty bacteria. One needs to really take apart each nipple daily and clean. They also leak where they screw into the complimenting side. Lambar is the best and there is one other MilkBar? which appears to be good, but they are expensive. You can buy all your components for a lambar cheaper than buying the actual, You only need a 5/8" drill bit and drill, a 5 gallon bucket, the nipples and tubing. I use 8 quart flat sided buckets from Chick's and install 5 nipples from Caprine Supply and tubes from Caprine Supply. Of course I made more than one, but that way we could get PINK buckets!!! My daughter....need I say more.


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

I make my own lambar as well, and get the tubing in a roll at Home Depot. MUCH cheaper! Then you can cut it to the length you need. Whats nice about making them is you aren't limited to a specific bucket size. I have small ones for teaching kids how to use them, up to 3gallon sized. I have seen people make them from Rectangular rubber-made totes as well to feed huge pens of kids. Your only limited by your imagination. Ken


----------



## Renegade59 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks all, that is pretty much what I needed to know. Looks I will be ordering parts to build a couple lambars this week.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep we called the bucket feeders, fly feeders  Vicki


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

We used to call the bucket feeders lambars here. That's what I started with and didn't like using them because I usually had at least one nipple that leaked. I hated itso much that I individually bottle fed my kids for a long time. Last year I needed to save time with chores in the morning so made a tube feeder. It works so much better for me. Now I need to make another ine because I have 6 nipples on mine and 10 bottle babies with more due this month. Making the bucket isn't a problem, but finding someone to weld me a holder is because we don't have a welder.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, since I'm dumb as a rock....have to have things explained to me over and over, a slow learner, etc. I HAD to buy the real deal on the lambar the first year I had babies. I just could not picture, (even though I had pictures) of how it should work and don't trust my workmanship. Yep, it was expansive to buy the kit, but worth it to me with the use I've got out of it. I've also used it as a pattern to make some smaller buckets. I like Jennifer's idea of using PINK buckets with flat backs. 

The thing about the round bucket is that if you have enough kids to use all 10 nipples, the thing really needs to set in the middle of the floor, meaning that you have to wade through hungry kids....not fun if it's just rained and their paws are muddy!

I like the flat bucket option because then I can hang my feeders on the OUTSIDE of the pen...hanging on the inside gives them a springboard for jumping out of the pen if next to the fence. 

I do have the holder for the lambar bucket and do not like it at all. You either have to remove it from the pen....and mine is screwed onto a platform with bricks and is HEAVY, leave the bucket...in which case you need to have another one to switch out for cleaning...or leave the holder, which kids just love to climb into and get stuck in.


----------

